# Shrimp Tank With Endler's???



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone think it is a bad idea to put some endler's into a shrimp tank. these are very small fish. I know big fish eat little fish, but there will be plent of plants for the baby shrimp to hide in. What drwbacks would you think of by doing this?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would imagine they would eat some of the shrimp, but not all; especially if they have ample hiding places.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have some with cherries and I do not see them eating them.
On the other hand, cherries breed so much, that I would probably not miss a few of them if eaten


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have them together as well. It doesn't seem to affect the cherry population, heck the cherries breed more than my Endlers do.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know. I've had a 15 gal tank with Endler's LB and a few Bumblebee shrimp. A few weeks ago I removed the remaining Bumblebees, after noticing that two (of six) Bumblebees disappeared. I've had a population explosion of Endler's, and I wonder if even though they don't EAT the shrimp per se, the population density might be overwhelming for the shrimp during molting. I can no longer count the Endler's, there are too many. And while there are lots of plants, the fry are everywhere, and very curious. My water parameters were stable, and I hadn't changed a thing, and the shrimp looked healthy, just two disappeared. I think a few Endler's would be fine, but I think this density of curious little fry, however harmless they are, may have overwhelmed the shrimp. 

They were fine for a long time, but I think the population of ELBs just got too big. I can't find any other explanation. I also have been very careful to not feed any foods with copper in this tank. 

So, I would say go ahead, with the provision that you have a plan to thin the ranks of the Ender's when they start getting really dense!

-Jane


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

The Endlers WILL eat the baby shrimp. No question.

however, as someone said above, the Cherry colony population *should* be OK overall if there are enough hiding places for the baby shrimp.

Most people do not realize just how small baby Cherry shrimp are. They are TINY. Several would fit inside this "o".

Tom


----------

